# Shear / Panbrake / Roller Combo



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been looking at combination machines for the metal working part of my modelling. Having seen the combo Shear / Brake / Roller as offered by Micromark and similar companies. Just wanting to know who has used one previously and what were they like. 

Are they a useful addition to your workstation?

Do you get accurate cuts and bends?

Is it worth the outlay?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a 3 in 1 unit, made in China.
It was not that expensive from what I recall.
It does none of the three things very well, in fact I haven't used it recently at all.
I would try and find someone who has one and see if you can try it out first.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Several years ago, I went looking for one of these things and there were several available from different vendors, and they all were different colors, but obviously made from the same plans and probably by the same factory. There were LOTS of warnings on-line about how lousy they were. Even Micro-Mark's version was bad-mouthed badly! They disappeared from their catalog for a while and then came back and they looks lots better in the images in the catalog and it seems the customer reviews improved a lot. By that time, I was no longer interested in obtaining one so I never bought one. I think I would trust Micro-Mark more than any of the other vendors!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott ,what gauge are you wanting to work with?
if you max out the machines material capacity you will not be happy
on most of that type equipment if max is 16 gauge mild steel and you stay with a max of 20
it will give pretty good results.
i have two different 12" brakes from grizzly, works great on thinner material and aluminum.
my shear is a better brand, works very well, I have a 18" grizzly roller, it works fine, but i don't max them out either.
Fortunately for me i also have all the needed steel fab equipment in the large size, 10foot x 1/4" shear
150 ton 12 foot press brake, and 6 other hydraulic and hand brakes, so if i need heavy material to cut 
i got the ability for that.
Like all equipment if you max it out all the time it will shorten its life, 
good luck
Dennis


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm working in 1:24 scale, and will be using brass / aluminium. I need something decent to cut and bend shapes to specific sizes. I've seen some of the Chinese built machines and read the reviews, so am aware of the shortcomings. 

My options are this: 
1. Get a all in one machine.
2. Buy separate metal working machines.

Before I lay my money down I want to be sure the unit I purchase will be right. Having bought some tools previously and found the work quality is much much lower than the money spent.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a paper cutter to cut .010 brass, aluminum and up to .030 styrene. I don't have a brake or roller. Anything I use my band saw.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy a separate machine for what you need. All the 3 in 1 have major drawbacks.

You will be a lot happier with a better separate unit. Look for used ones locally.

I know her in the US, there are a lot of options. I'm sure some of the same American units are there near you too. Maybe ask a few of the builders like Brian Wilson, Gordon Watson. Then may even of something around.

For my shear I have a Diarco 12" I started with a 6" and it ended up too small. But this brand is good up to 16ga steel. I have a smaller 12" roller, Jet makes a nice small one too for under 200.00. For a small brake, well that's a hard one. Grizzly makes one G0556. I'm sure that there are AU brand knockoffs of the same Chinese build.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I've looked at both stand alone and combo units. The brass thickness is 1 - 1.6mm of the sheets I want to use and accuracy is definitely a big factor. As I'd like to make my own L & C channel a brake that can handle up 600mm is ideal - even looked at making my own to cope with a limited budget.

So I'm now leaning more towards stand alone units, this option is looking better the more I research. Thank you for your input.


----------

